# Which Used Deere



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

So if you had $1,500 to $2,000 and want to buy a used Deere, which one would it be. Mowing 1/4 to 1/2 acre with light snow plowing? Level lot, no other implements/attachments/schtuff.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Used JD I would buy*

for what you mentioned would be a LT or LX series or 100 series tractors from the late 70's through the 80's.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

If you are willing to spend $2000, I'd buy a new one. Believe it or not people get rid of mowers for a reason and a lot of times a used mower make require service that will come out of your pocket. For 2004, you'll see new tractors from Cub and some new things from Deere for the prices you are looking at. Hold tight. Don't forget to try your local dealer and see what bargains he might have. By the way I'm local (less than 500 miles)haha and we deliver. Sorry but the colors are Red (Snapper) and Yellow (Cub). We may even custom paint one JD green for ya. :grapevine


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *So if you had $1,500 to $2,000 and want to buy a used Deere, which one would it be. Mowing 1/4 to 1/2 acre with light snow plowing? Level lot, no other implements/attachments/schtuff. *


See for that use, and that small of a lot, I would find an old 110,112. OK maby the newer lx's are better mowers, but for long tearm service, those old 110/112's just cant be beat. Oh and I use one for just such a job. I have one at my Moms house to take care of her 1 1/4 acre yard. It's a 70 112.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree with Sergeant. A LT or a LX with snow blade would do the trick. Even an older 110 or 112 as Ingersoll444 mention, you could also get the 110/112 replacement, a 200 series that are rock solid. Check www.weekendfreedommachines.org classified section or check machinefinder.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*What Deere to buy?*

For a 1/4 to 1/2 acre level lot with no attachments except to cut grass, I'd recommend a new "L" series. If you like tinkering and treasure hunting for parts, I'd easily suggest the old 110 or 112 or for more bang for the buck a 140 which would be overkill for 1/2 acre but it is such a great machine.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

You could get a used LX series from the 90's for that money.Like a LX176 or LX178.But I agree why not get a new one and avoid someone elses problems.However if you know the seller and can get the history of the lawn tractor then why not.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You could also get a 212, 214 or 216 with a 46" mower deck and single stage snow blower for around $2000... Nice tractors with the old thumping single cylinder Kohlers in 'em. I'm kinda looking for one right now if the price is right and it's not totally dead. I need a backup just in case...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*If i*

ever get this one loaded i will bring it to you.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree with Amicks. The new mowers for 2004 will likely be priced to move as the economy is rebounding and more people will be willing to part with their paychecks.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

They might be priced lower for 2004 but I dought the economy will be bouncing back.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

We're still loosing some jobs in this area. After the post Thanksgiving rush, retail has slowed again, service is holding steady though. Seems like there are two types of people. One is spending big dollars for toys and the other scared to spend a penny for necessities.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *... Nice tractors with the old thumping single cylinder Kohlers in 'em. ... *


Oh ya!! That Kohler K single has to be one of the best garden tractor motors of all time. They just go, and go, and do the work of a much bigger motor. 

Oh ya, and they sound REAL cool also  One of the bigger ones, putting there back into something..... SWEETTTT!!!!!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

tisenberg,
So are you planning such a purchase? Or just daydreaming a what if? My day dream is usually about finding a Deere 332 diesel that some divorced house wife is selling for $200 because she can't stand looking at that dirty thing in the garage.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Actually, it was yet another potential choice for my Dad. He was thinking all the new ones or buying a used Deere. Since he got the Cub 1529, he is no longer looking at this as an option. I *may* do it a few years from now, but not now. I'll probably look at a used GT.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Lots and lots of used Deeres out here. But I think your Dad has made an excellant choice with the Cub. It being new, should be a trouble free machine for several years. I also see that the above post has made me a senior member with over 200 and I'm not even a moderator! Maybe I'll throw a little party for myself for accomplishing something positive this week! (it's been one of those weeks!)


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

WhoooHooo... congrats on the 200 and the "senior" tag. Keep up the posting and maybe Andy will think of another tag and magic number for you to stride for.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *WhoooHooo... congrats on the 200 and the "senior" tag. Keep up the posting and maybe Andy will think of another tag and magic number for you to stride for. *


Not the highest non-mod, but only 4 away. Maybe you can move to SUPER senior.


----------

